# It is all Erick's Fault~~At Metro Good's



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yup I just had to do it..wanted some thing small enough for the pocket..for shooting BB'S...Nice design feels good in

the hand..I Looped tubed the shooter..I do not recall what tubing just some I had on hand..it is small maybe 1632

shooting 15 feet indoors soda pop can....blows right thru the can ..quarter size hole in 10 shots...

So I am well impressed with the poly shooter ..Blue in color forgot the name Erick call's it..but so far great fun..

Thanks for viewing & any comments you may have....May Your Ammo Fly Straight..

~AKAOldmiser

PS Using match stick method too hold the tube set


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good for you OM ! Your collection keeps growing .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice looking shooter!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Metro's a bad influence!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll take that blame, if it means one more person shooting Bbs, it's worth it.

That's the HDPE Hydra.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> I'll take that blame, if it means one more person shooting Bbs, it's worth it.
> 
> That's the HDPE Hydra.


I have been shooting BB's but been using the Uni-shot frame....this new Hyda just looked to be a better hand fit is why I chose this one..

And my friend you know you make some cool frames..and for that I am glad you do......OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> Good for you OM ! Your collection keeps growing .


You bet some cool looking slingshots..any ways the one's I can afford.....OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Have fun with it OM !


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Great looking frame, sweet shooting.


----------

